# Antique 1911 Colson Fairy Tricycle



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 19, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=231967050136




IF YOU KNOW OF ANYONE THAT COLLECTS THESE
OR HAVE ANY QUESTIONS,  PLEASE EMAIL ME AT:wespinchot@yahoo.com
OR CALL 847 259 0484 CST.


----------



## R.Wheeler (Aug 25, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=231967050136
> View attachment 330799
> IF YOU KNOW OF ANYONE THAT COLLECTS THESE
> OR HAVE ANY QUESTIONS,  PLEASE EMAIL ME AT:wespinchot@yahoo.com
> OR CALL 847 259 0484 CST.




Hey there! I have the opportunity to buy one of these nearby. It’s missing the backrest, and at least one of the tires is missing some material. Do you think $275 is too much??


----------



## vincev (Aug 25, 2020)

Sent you an E Mail Wes.


----------

